# me



## Jodi R (Oct 10, 2003)

hey everyone

i probably should have started here but i went straight in, guns firing, to the diet and nutrition forum and asked lots of questions.  

so anyway, i'm from durban south africa, i'm 24 and i'm really interested in fitness. currently doing the body for life challenge.

thats me.


----------



## Jodi R (Oct 10, 2003)

oh and thats a pic of my face, the body ones are still on my camera


----------



## gr81 (Oct 10, 2003)

Lookin good girl, I like the smile another cutie! welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2003)

Jodi R welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there.  Glad to have you join us!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard JODI........now we have two jodi's

Where ya from and what are ya goals?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 11, 2003)

Another babe has come to us!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2003)

Why.  What's wrong with babes?  With out babes, there wouldn't be man!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

Babsie,

TheGreatSatan must of meant that as a good thing.  
My thought anyway.  Heck, if I was going to be collecting souls,  they would be those of babes 

Quote:  Without man, there would be no babes


----------

